# Upsetting guestbook message



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This is a Guestbook message I saw on my website today:
_______________________________________________________________

_With so many Betta fish living in horrible conditions I am offended that you started a Betta rescue, asked for money and then abandoned the idea. You are just another person exploiting these amazing creatures for profit. Keeping males in glass jars is hardly humane. What a shame._ 
_____________________________________________________________

I replied:

_____________________________________________________________
_Dear ******, 
I'm not in this hobby for profit. I really love my fish. I cancelled the Rescue Program due to lack of participation and I wanted to focus on breeding of quality fish rather than resuce right now. I didn't want to end up with several VT bettas with no one willing to pay shipping and I was worried I wouldn't give them the right care due to my breeding projects. I keep my males in glass jars because, as a breeder, I cannot keep all my fish in heated, filtered tanks...however I will be building adrip system soon and all the jars in the system will have a live plant so the fish can go hide when he wants. 

Also I make very little profit from this hobby...all the money I make goes right back into it. As far as the adoption went, no money was ever donated, no fish were resuced, and none were shipped out._ 

______________________________________________________________

If the poster of this message is on this forum I hope you understand my resons for cancelling the program.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't let those kind of messages get to you...you know your heart was in the right place and so do we......that person hasn't a clue what they are talking about and you know what you are doing as far as care and housing...etc.......
However, the way it was written and the words that were used do sound like someone we have seen on this board......

Tank size doesn't matter as much as care...just as many Bettas die in large tank from poor care because the persons hasn't a clue and think a bigger tank doesn't need water changes or the filter does all the work when we all know better......


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Ignore them! You are a wonderful person! And you take wonderful care of your fish!!!! Please ignore the naysayers and just keep doing what you are doing!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks OFL and Miharu!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ditto. Dont take that to heart the fact you even wanted to start a rescue shows how much you really care. You dont have to explain yourself to people like that, you take great care of your fish


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Forget it MrV, the person who wrote that obviously hasn't got a clue about who you are and your feelings about Bettas, and jumped to an unsupported conclusion. Their heart seems to be in the right place but they *did not* think before they chose to condemn you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That person has no idea what he or she is talking about. You are one of the most intelligent and caring people on this forum. I think most serious breeders do it for love of the fish and because they want to improve the species and not for profit. Like OFL said, your heart was in the right place.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all of you guys! It was just shocking to me....why would I start an adoption program if I didn't care?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I would really like to know who posted that message..as they clearly know nothing of how much time and effort you put into your Bettas wellbeing. 
Just let it go.. because...You ROCk MrV! hahaha :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They don't know much about me either, I don't just sit at home all day...I'm an 8th grade student with friends and homework...fish are priority around here but I also have my other responsibilities.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Pffft. Put it out of your mind. You know yourself. They don't know you.  The world is full of grumpy people. You have to smile at them and go on your way. You're a good betta keeper.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I really don't get why any one would say that. I think it might be one of those people who are constantly cussing and stuff on Betta youtube videos, but I can't ever be sure. If they are just going to say things like that why even visit the website? /=


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't listen to them. I think it's amazing that you wanted to try, especially being in school and being so young! Most kids are so self centered at that age, but you've shown a caring, useful interest outside of your own needs that most kids wouldn't even think of. Also, I think it's awesome that you're such a great breeder. That's really cool. Just keep doing what you're doing, and don't let the haters stop you! =D


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

This is an interesting point though, I myself do not condone breeding of any animals, since there are always adoptions and I believe it's in the US every 6 seconds a cat or dog is euthanized. Who know how it is with fish. There is an entire industry around it and probably millions of betta fish rotting to death in cups in petstores everywhere. WHich is how I ended up with my guys. I love them personally. But If i had the choice between having them as pets and not having betta fish kept as pets at all(and the abuse and exploitation that comes along with the commodification of a living creature) I would most certainly choose the later.
The fact that the comment disturbed you at all shows you understand this and have compassion. I think it's important to look at it from the larger perspective though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

sjones said:


> This is an interesting point though, I myself do not condone breeding of any animals, since there are always adoptions and I believe it's in the US every 6 seconds a cat or dog is euthanized. Who know how it is with fish. There is an entire industry around it and probably millions of betta fish rotting to death in cups in petstores everywhere. WHich is how I ended up with my guys. I love them personally. But If i had the choice between having them as pets and not having betta fish kept as pets at all(and the abuse and exploitation that comes along with the commodification of a living creature) I would most certainly choose the later.
> The fact that the comment disturbed you at all shows you understand this and have compassion. I think it's important to look at it from the larger perspective though.


 As long as breeding is responsible there is nothing wrong with it....IMO.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't worry about it - nothing ventured, nothing gained, and ventures don't always turn out to be successes. They've got a thick something stuck somewhere that shouldn't be clogged.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

FuulieQ said:


> Don't worry about it - nothing ventured, nothing gained, and ventures don't always turn out to be successes. They've got a thick something stuck somewhere that shouldn't be clogged.


That's a good way to put it. lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

sjones said:


> This is an interesting point though, I myself do not condone breeding of any animals, since there are always adoptions and I believe it's in the US every 6 seconds a cat or dog is euthanized. Who know how it is with fish. There is an entire industry around it and probably millions of betta fish rotting to death in cups in petstores everywhere. WHich is how I ended up with my guys. I love them personally. But If i had the choice between having them as pets and not having betta fish kept as pets at all(and the abuse and exploitation that comes along with the commodification of a living creature) I would most certainly choose the later.
> The fact that the comment disturbed you at all shows you understand this and have compassion. I think it's important to look at it from the larger perspective though.


The sad truth of breeding fish is that with some species the natural habitat may be gone/destroyed by man, invaded by released species that out compete them, and/or pollution...if not for hobbyist many of the species would be no longer and you would only have a picture to remember them...granted the Betta splendens is a man made fish and its natural habitat is our aquarium-but its wild cousin could one day be threatened like many other native species that can only be found in aquariums today and hopefully responsible breeders will continue their efforts in keeping them alive......


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> The sad truth of breeding fish is that with some species the natural habitat may be gone/destroyed by man, invaded by released species that out compete them, and/or pollution...if not for hobbyist many of the species would be no longer and you would only have a picture to remember them...granted the Betta splendens is a man made fish and its natural habitat is our aquarium-but its wild cousin could one day be threatened like many other native species that can only be found in aquariums today and hopefully responsible breeders will continue their efforts in keeping them alive......


I remember hearing about this! There are a lot of species of animals that have gone completely extinct in the wild, and the only remaining specimens are our pets or are in zoos. The majority of these animals are fish, because tropical fish breeders have kept them alive. 

A good example of this is the Red-tailed black shark that we keep in our aquariums. The Red Tail also comes from Thailand, like our bettas, and has completely gone extinct there.

@Mr.V, I know you take great care of your fish, you do all the frequent water changes, give them the best food, and are planning on making a nice filter system for all of your jarred fish! Your fish receive all the best necessary care, and money doesn't just grow on trees... Like you can afford to pamper 50+ fish that you'll be selling to a good home anyways... Don't let people get you down, you're doing a great job!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with everyone else here, ignore them! we all know you are great at keeping/raising/breeding fish, and know a lot more about it than many others do. =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> As long as breeding is responsible there is nothing wrong with it....IMO.


I agree. Responsible breeding is something we really push around here.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow what a jerk off!! I wouldn't have been so polite replying back. lol They are just an idiot. *hugs*


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

odds are that that peerson was a kid that just wanted to critisize you. Could it have been one of your enimies at school. been there many a time


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I gave her a piece of my mind.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe the lady came across other sites that expoited bettas and she put you in the same crowd as them? Everyone on this site knows how much you love you fish. Being in the 8th grade says a lot too. At least you care about another living soul other than yourself.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone - don't let it bother you because he/she obviously don't know you. But on the other hand I can also understand that person and respect him/her for being so passionate.



Oldfishlady said:


> The sad truth of breeding fish is that with some species the natural habitat may be gone/destroyed by man, invaded by released species that out compete them, and/or pollution...if not for hobbyist many of the species would be no longer and you would only have a picture to remember them...granted the Betta splendens is a man made fish and its natural habitat is our aquarium-but its wild cousin could one day be threatened like many other native species that can only be found in aquariums today and hopefully responsible breeders will continue their efforts in keeping them alive......


This is so true; due to development, pollution, etc. many natural habitats have been destroyed. Nowadays you can't find betta splendens or any type of wild bettas in the waters of the Java Island (I don't know about isolated forests - but I doubt it). Unless hobbyist breed them, bettas may become extinct like many of our less popular native fishes.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

If your the person who wrote that and you were reading it:
Stop! You are so immature!

LOL

DOn't let it get to you. Their just upset people who think they are the best at keeping a betta, when we know you are probably much better.


----------

